# PRISHTINA | Hotel Arena | 17 fl | U/C



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Buki said:


> 28.05.2011


..............


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Buki said:


> 10.06.2011


..........


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Buki said:


> 16.06.2011


......


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Arbenit said:


> *Hotel Arena, 21 qershor 2011*


......


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Buki said:


> 24.06.2011


...........


----------



## Argumeno-Tag (Jun 28, 2011)

http://i603.photobucket.com/albums/tt111/Skanderbeg_2009/a2-1.jpg

Nice


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Arbenit said:


> Prej nje kendi tjeter. Po behet edhe Arena nje far faktori ne panoramen apo skylinin e Prishtines. (shpresoj te behet faktor per te mire..)


................


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Buki said:


> 02.07.2011


.......


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Interesting project


----------



## fozzy (Nov 13, 2007)

Coming on nicely!!!! this is going to look great when it's completed.


----------



## matt_12 (Nov 17, 2008)

WHat a funny shape! it looks good tho


----------



## kleanoil (Jul 20, 2011)

like the design. interesting looking


----------



## icelemon1990 (Jul 5, 2011)

design and type are outstanding?really awesome


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Buki said:


> 07.10.2011


....


----------



## atleoqshwn4 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Murcia property*

Hi
You can also explore an extensive  choice of properties to rent in Villamartin, with lets and lettings or property for holiday rentals in Villamartin, along with a wide range of long term property rentals in Villamartin properety.


----------



## KYASHIN (Feb 26, 2011)

looks nothing like the render.


----------



## Dylan Leblanc (Jul 29, 2002)

That part of the tower will be covered by the triangular pieces.


----------

